# Fury DMZ - preworkout



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

350mg Caffeine Anhydrous

75mg DMAA (1,3 Dimethyl)

30mg Dymethazine (DMZ)

200mg Epicatechiin

1000mg D-Aspartic Acid

3000mg Beta-Alanine

1000mg BCAA's

15mg Pikatropin

500mg Creatine Monohydrate

500mg Citrulline Malate

seems to be a solid ingredient profile, what does everyone else think? and from what im aware of DMZ is a pro-hormone, does anyone have experience with DMZ and would it actually be effective in a pwo?


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

please link your website xoxo

In all seriousness though, where do you get this?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

2o16 said:


> please link your website xoxo
> 
> In all seriousness though, where do you get this?


 not out yet but can be pre-ordered from bosssportsnutrition, hopefully nothing gets changed to the ingredients prior to being officially released!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Tazz said:


> not out yet but can be pre-ordered from bosssportsnutrition, hopefully nothing gets changed to the ingredients prior to being officially released!


 How much is postage ?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks interesting but the DMZ will mean you need a PCT after use.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt2 said:


> Looks interesting but the DMZ will mean you need a PCT after use.


 this was my thoughts too, obviously different if on b&c but even then dmz is sposed to be quite harsh on the liver.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> this was my thoughts too, obviously different if on b&c but even then dmz is sposed to be quite harsh on the liver.


 Yes, it is very liver harsh. DMZ is essentially 2 superdrol molecules joined by an 'azine' bond. When it hits the stomach this bond is broken resulting in 2 superdrol like molecules. I have not used it myself but would expect sides similar to using superdrol.

http://www.pro-hormones.co.uk/dimethazine


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Fortis said:


> How much is postage ?


 $20 I believe mate


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Matt2 said:


> Looks interesting but the DMZ will mean you need a PCT after use.


 Do you think this is the case if it wasn't used regularly? Say twice a week? I thought this may be the case but wasn't sure


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I been to the DMZ man, I saw stuff man, stuff you shouldn't have to see, you dont know what it was like, thank god you will never know.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tazz said:


> Do you think this is the case if it wasn't used regularly? Say twice a week? I thought this may be the case but wasn't sure


 In all honesty I am not sure if it will shut you down completely if used twice a week. However DMZ has a half life of 12-16 hours and will definitely suppress the HPTA to some extent. I personally would not risk using it without a PCT though - any gains could easily be lost.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Matt2 said:


> In all honesty I am not sure if it will shut you down completely if used twice a week. However DMZ has a half life of 12-16 hours and will definitely suppress the HPTA to some extent. I personally would not risk using it without a PCT though - any gains could easily be lost.


 Fair point mate, thanks for the input!


----------

